# 08.5 titan plow



## 08.5titan (Jan 1, 2009)

can i get away with hanging a 7-1/2 fisher on this truck, not the homesteader i want the residential one


----------



## ecooke21 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have the meyers 7.5 stl on my 05 titan crew cab.. it squated pretty bad with the plow mounted. i installed a prg minilift and it sits perfect now..

fisher currently does NOT make push plates for the titan


----------



## 08.5titan (Jan 1, 2009)

*plow*

did you put a trans cooler in, the homesteader and reg fisher don't have same push plates? have you had good luck with your plow? my truck sits highier than the 05 in front so maybe i don't have to raise it


----------



## ecooke21 (Oct 20, 2008)

After trying out my buddies fisher xtreme v, I must say this plow definitely is on the light duty side. I haven't had any problems though. It plows fine.. I am doing mostly small lots and drives. 

Also the mounts are not the same for the homesteader and the regular fishersm

Lastly, my truck has the tow package, with the cooler. My guage has never moved since I stared plowing.

I wouldn't hesitate to recomend plowing with a titan


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I realize that being from Maine that you are in Fisher country, however the only plow that they make push plates that mount up on the Titan are for the Homesteader. Although the Homesteader is a descent homeowner unit, it is not wide enough for practical use on the Titan. Look into the Meyer, Boss or SnoWay 7'6" blades. I have over 86 hours logged on my Titan/SnoWay 26 combo doing 70% commercial/30% residential without a single issue. I do have the 2" leveling kit but like you said, you shouldn't have an issue as the 08.5's sit at just about the same height as mine. As for the tranny cooler question, if you have the tow package then you are good to go. I always run in "Tow Mode" while out in the storm anyway as I have the added weight of the plow plus 1000# of bagged melt in the bed. I know I'm running a little over GVWR but she handles it well, actuall at the start of the route with all the "ballast" this this is a tank!! Does well at the end also with little to no weight left in the bed, so if you won't be doing any salting, throw 300 - 500 pounds behind the rear wheels and you will notice an incredible difference.


----------



## 08.5titan (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here you go!
Complete 7' Meyer MDII Snow plow package for your Titan, comes with everything, all the wiring, modules controls and frame mounts $2800
call 508 753 6617 ( Worcester, Mass area)


----------

